

Show HN: Gifify – Convert any video file to an optimized animated GIF - vvoyer
https://github.com/vvo/gifify

======
redacted
Next, take the Gifify output, upload to gfycat to get a optimised video file.
Repeat until convergence.

~~~
vvoyer
I immediately thought of it too, it might be fun to do the movify to transform
a gif to a movie, command line.

------
anonfunction
Here's my own video -> gif bash script:
[https://github.com/montanaflynn/vidtogif](https://github.com/montanaflynn/vidtogif)

And here's a one-liner using ffmpeg and ImageMagick:

    
    
      ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -vf scale=600:-1 -r 5 -f image2pipe -vcodec ppm - | convert - gif:- | convert -layers Optimize - output.gif

~~~
vvoyer
Careful, your script and one liner generates a whopping 1.5mb file for a 3s
movie.

While gifify generates a 1mb file for a 800 px wide, 20s screencast.

[https://github.com/pornel/giflossy](https://github.com/pornel/giflossy) helps
a lot, and works with unix pipes too, you can try it.

Optimized! :)

Also, gifify has lots of options like compression, resizing, speed, colors..

Of course, in the end, it's only a wrapper to ffmpeg - convert - gifsicle
(giflossy).

But it helps a lot in achieving MOVIE -> GIF. In a command line way or
programmatic way (i.e., you can write a server that uses it and stream gifs to
the client).

~~~
anonfunction
Yes I was just looking at your implementation and must say it's better in
numerous ways :)

------
hetaali
If you want to create a gif that represents the complete video in a short gif
loop have a look at
[https://github.com/marlev/gifserver](https://github.com/marlev/gifserver)

"I spent hours googling for a service that creates an animated gif from a
video, that represents the complete video. I only found solutions that
animated the first 10 frames, the first 30 seconds etc. So i decided to create
gifserverthat will represent the complete video with 9 looping frames,no
matter how long the original file is."

------
llimllib
Why are you using that fork of gifsicle? I went to that repo to read the
homepage but it was the unchanged gifsicle README.

~~~
Nyr
It does implement support for lossy LZW compression which I assume he's using
for this.

~~~
vvoyer
Yes giflossy does a very good job at compressing GIFs. Giflossy compression
wlil be implemented in gifsicle in the end.

------
vvoyer
gifify now supports subtitles and can extract 5 seconds from a 2 hours movies
in less than 20 seconds.

HF with GIFS

------
tiagocesar
The people at Buzzfeed will love it :)

